# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Εφαρμογη XLS για διχρονες ναυτικες μηχανες

## socrates

Γεια σας
Με την ευκαιρια του forum θα ηθελα να σας παραθεσω μια εφαρμογη την οποια χρησιμοποιω προσωπικα στο πλοιο, οταν περνω διαγραμματα πιεσεων.
Αυτο που κανη η εφαρμογη ειναι να συγκρινη τη κατασταση της μηχανης με τα shop trial, sea trial και την παρουσα μετρηση, με τη διαφορα οτι ολα αναγονται σε κανονικες συνθηκες (ISO condition).
Διοτι πιστευω οτι ετσι εχουμε την απολυτη συγρκιση της καταστασης λειτουργειας.

Θα ηθελα τα σχολια σας

Υποψιν ειναι freeware.

----------


## Kyriakos

εκ πρώτης άποψης φαίνεται καλό. Το συμπληρωματικό στοιχείο που θα έβαζα είναι η σύγκριση της διαφοροποίησης της απόδοσης μετά από overhauling των μονάδων. Βοηθάει και τα αφεντικά να αυξήσουν το budget...

----------


## iwannisprin

socrates εχεις λάβει υπόψη σου την ποιότητα του πετρελαίου;δηλαδή οτι μερικέ φορές  έχουμε  καθαρά πετρέλαια  (σπανιότατα)  και μερικές φορές καίμε sludge;Έχε υπόψη σου ότι οι δοκιμές έχουν γίνει με καθαρά πετρέλαια και με βελτιωτικά μεσα.Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εφαρμογή σηκωνει όμως πολύ συζήτηση.

----------


## socrates

Ευχαριστω για τα σχολια σας

Οσον αφορα τη προταση του Kyriakos θα ηθελα να πω οτι οσο πλησιαζουμε της ωρες λειτουργιας για overhauling μπορει να παρατηρηθη μια πτωση αποδοσις με συνεπεια αυξηση τις ειδικης καταναλωσις, αλλα μετα το overhauling  του κυλινδρου-ων παρατηρουμε οτι οι τιμες επανερχονται στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα.
Οσον αφορα το budget το αυξανουν μονο εαν τους πης οτι σε μερικες ωρες σταματαη το βαπορι   :Smile: 

Τωρα τα πετρελαια που αναφερεται ο  iwannisprin εχει γινη ενας παραγοντας το οποιον δεν μπορουν να τον ελεγξουν ουτε οι εργαστηριακες αναλυσις.
Το μονο που μπορεις να κανης ειναι να  μετατρεψης  τις  θερμαντικες ικανοτητες του  και να τα  αναγαγης ολα σε ISO conditions
Δυστυχως καθε φορα που περνουμε πετρελαια  κανουμε και το σταυρο μας.
Προσφατα ειχα μια εμπειρια οπου με πετρελαιο με τελειες αναλυσεις, στο Χιουστον   κολλησανε ολες οι αντλιες πετρελαιου και το πλοιο δεν μπορεσε να φυγη απο τον ντοκο.

----------


## Azzos

KALOS ORISES SOCRATES....

Oi plirofories pou mas dineis einai politimes...

Erotisi: to ploio ti propela exei?? CPP i FPP? an einai CPP prepei na mas peis to pitch se ka8e fortio. Marka CPP (Kamewa i Lips). 
Efxaristo paidia.

----------


## Azzos

> Ευχαριστω για τα σχολια σας
> 
> ]......................
> Δυστυχως καθε φορα που περνουμε πετρελαια κανουμε και το σταυρο μας.
> Προσφατα ειχα μια εμπειρια οπου με πετρελαιο με τελειες αναλυσεις, στο Χιουστον κολλησανε ολες οι αντλιες πετρελαιου και το πλοιο δεν μπορεσε να φυγη απο τον ντοκο.


file socrates pos sou kolisan oi antlies petreleou (transfer pumps/booster pumps??) ston ntoko??ksekinises mhxani me grude oil kai oxi me diesel? sini8os sto STBY den ksekiname tis mixanes me diesel?

----------


## socrates

Κολλισανε οι αντλιες υψηλης πιεσις που τροφοδοτουν τους καυστηρες.
Συγκεκριμενα τα εμβολοχιτωνια οπως λεμε. Μαλλον απο υψηλο ποσοστο ασφαλτενιων, που βρεθηκε στις αναλυσις των sludges που εστειλα μεσα απο τον χωρο των αντλιων.
Οι μηχανες αυτες δεν αλλαζουν σε diesel ειναι παντα σε heavy fuel. 
Μιλαμε για MAN B&W TYPE MC
Σχετικα με την προπελλα μιλαμε παντα για FPP

----------


## engineer1980

Geia sou mastora eimai kai egw synadelfos mixanikos kai eida tin efarmogi sou poly kali ,i mixani apo oti paratirisa einai i B&W MC-C kai thelw na se rwtisw an eixes kapoio problima me ta o-ring apo tis edres twn balvidwn ?Exw kanei kai egw me tin 60MC-C kai eixa synexws provlimata stis allages fortiou tis mixanis me tis diaroes .Otan itan full away ola ok molis arxizame kiniseis slow-half-stop k.t.l arxizan oi diarroes :Confused:  . Ta o-ring pou xrisimopoiousa itan ta original ,oxi By ''papadopoulos''(ksereis ti ennow)

----------


## socrates

Εχω εργασθη πολλα χρονια με τις MC και MC-C αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα διαρροων απο τα o-ring των βαλβιδων εξαγωγης. Συνηθως παρουσιαζονται προβληματα στα 0-ring των περιχιτωνιων.
Μιλαμε για παλια μηχανη ;
Το προβλημα υπηρχε παντα η παρουσιατηκε καποια στιγμη;

Απο την πειρα μου αυτα τα προβληματα στις B&W ειναι χρονια και δυστυχως συνηθως δεν εχουν βρεθη λυσεις.

----------


## engineer1980

Oxi h mhxanh itan 6 xronwn kai to provlima apo oso mporw na kserw eixe parousiastei ta teleutaia 2 xronia ,alla prepei na epireazotan kiolas apo to sistima jacket pou eixame pou itan syndyasmos 2 sistimatwn High kai Low temperature ,den eixe psigeio glykou nerou i kyria mixani!!!.H kataskeui tou ploiou stin korea(samsung heavy industries).Pantws itan ena apo ta megala provlimata dioti otan stamatage i mixani teleiws sto limani ftaname se katanalwsi nerou ta 700 akoma kai 800 litra imerisiws .Ta o-ring tous kaname antikatastasi peripou kathe 2000-2500 wres leitourgias!!!,oute stin B&W LGF-CA den ebgaza toso grigora balvides eksagwgis!!.

----------


## socrates

Σε αυτη την περιπτωση νομιζω οτι θα αργησουν να βρουν λυση διοτι σε οσα πλοια ειχαμε τετοια προβληματα μαλλον δεν βρεθηκε λυση, βεβαιως μιλαω για διαρροες στα περιχιτωνια αλλα στις μηχανες τυπου MC 50.
Εγω προσωπικα θα εκανα τα εξης:
Στο λιμανη θα κραταγα τις θερμοκρασιες τoy jacket water γυρω στους 83-85 βαθμους.
Επισης τις τιμες των χημικων για την συντηρηση των νερων περιπου στα maximum, διοτι αυτο δημηουργη μια μεμβρανη που καποιες φορες στεγανοποιη τετοιες διαρροες.

----------


## engineer1980

> Σε αυτη την περιπτωση νομιζω οτι θα αργησουν να βρουν λυση διοτι σε οσα πλοια ειχαμε τετοια προβληματα μαλλον δεν βρεθηκε λυση, βεβαιως μιλαω για διαρροες στα περιχιτωνια αλλα στις μηχανες τυπου MC 50.
> Εγω προσωπικα θα εκανα τα εξης:
> Στο λιμανη θα κραταγα τις θερμοκρασιες τoy jacket water γυρω στους 83-85 βαθμους.
> Επισης τις τιμες των χημικων για την συντηρηση των νερων περιπου στα maximum, διοτι αυτο δημηουργη μια μεμβρανη που καποιες φορες στεγανοποιη τετοιες διαρροες.


Synadelfe auto kaname kai emeis alla telika den eixe apotelesma eidika me ta ximika epeidi ta eixa analavei egw ta eixa ola sto orio alla pali ta idia,  ase pou  i katanalwsi twn ximikwn ginotan poly grigora kai mas stelnan kai mail apo to grafeio gia meiwsi katanalwsis tous!!Eixame kai sta perixitwnia provlima alla to pio symantiko itan stis valvides.Anyway kala kouragia se olous tous synadelfous mixanikous.

----------


## mech

*engineer 1980
Η θερμοκρασία εξαγωγής jacket τοσο στο stby οσο και στο λιμάνι που περίπου ήταν; 

den eixe psigeio glykou nerou i kyria mixani
Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις κατι περισότερο;
*

----------


## engineer1980

''to sistima jacket pou eixame pou itan syndyasmos 2 sistimatwn High kai Low temperature ''

Synadelfe elpizw stin sxoli na sas exoune enimerwsei gia ta sustimata central cooling me low kai high temperature.....einai sistimata ta opoia diatiroun tin thermokrasia tis mixanis stin epithymiti timi xrisimopoiontas mono ena three-way valve me (PID) controller kai etsi katargoume to psigeio tin kyrias mixanis me epithymita apotelesmata ws pros to kostos alla anepithimita oso afora tin omali diakimansi tis thermokrasias eisagwgis tou glykou nerou tis mixanis.Idiaitera kata tin diarkeia tou manoeuring.

----------


## mech

ΣΤΗΝ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ. CENTRAL COOLING ΜΕ ΨΥΓΕΙΑ LOW (ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ-ΓΛΥΚΟ) ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΟΥΣΕ ΨΥΓΕΙΑ JACKET  ΛΑΔΙΟΥ  AIR COOLER ΗΛΕΚ/ΝΕΣ ΨΥΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΟΜΠΡΕΣΕΡ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ 32C ΜΕ ΤΡΙΟΔΟ ΣΤΟ ΓΛΥΚΟ. ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ JACKET EIXE & AYTO ΤΡΙΟΔΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΝΕΡΩΝ ΤΗΣ JACKET ΚΑΙ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ 80 ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ STBY. 
TO ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΨΥΓΕΙΑ ΛΑΔΙΟΥ & JACKET ΜΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΡΙΟΔΟ ΣΤΟ ΨΥΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΥΓΡΟ.

----------


## m@nos

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ!ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ

----------

